# Rips the Borg r33 gtr



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi all, I remember the rips built Borg car was sold a while ago I just wondered can anyone remember how much it was ?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Was asking £50k IIRC, Dunno what it sold for though....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

£50k. Is that all????


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *
> £50k. Is that all????
> *


When it was on eBay, Yes Mike. I assume that it cost at least twice that amount to restore and build it to that spec.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> When it was on eBay, Yes Mike. I assume that it cost at least twice that amount to restore and build it to that spec.


I’m surprised it even went on eBay. thats the sort of car buyers line up for ‘if you ever want to sell it...” 
shame really


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *thats the sort of car buyers line up for ‘if you ever want to sell it...”*


Yeah, I had that with my old GSi 3000 24v. Was absolutely fascinating watching so many allegedly interested parties squirm in agony trying not to look like utter c0ck$ when I did decide I would let it go.

Most Folks like to _"Big themselves up"_ especially when surrounded by a Group of other like minded enthusiasts by saying they'd buy all manner of things Publically but when it comes time to actually put their Hands in their Wallets and pony up the Cash for real, See how many politely make their excuses _"How its not really a good time for them just right now"_ before running for the Hills....Never to be heard from again!

Or you've got the t'other Crowd, _"What £50k for an old R33 GT-R?...I could buy a McLaren/Porsche/R35/Blah-blah-blah for that kinda money....._

And so on and on!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Did I hear a rumour, despite everything, it was rusting?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *Did I hear a rumour, despite everything, it was rusting?*


Its a Jap car made in the 1990's out of 1mm thick cheap tin, _Of course its rusting....*They NEVER stop! *_


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> Its a Jap car made in the 1990's out of 1mm thick cheap tin, _Of course its rusting....*They NEVER stop! *_


Well you know what that sounds like you’re saying


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *Well you know what that sounds like you’re saying *


That you have no remorse or regrets what-so-ever when it comes to Selling your R33 Mook?!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> That you have no remorse or regrets what-so-ever when it comes to Selling your R33 Mook?!


No. That the 400r is rusting ☹??


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *No. That the 400r is rusting ☹??*


If used and they get wet _(think Gremlins here)_ all 400R's will rust Mike!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I guess it must of cost over £100k to buy the car then do all the mods, currently pondering on an old school big power r33 gtr myself, but prices are vastly different now to what they were 6+ years ago before I got my r35 !


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> I guess it must of cost over £100k to buy the car then do all the mods, currently pondering on an old school big power r33 gtr myself, but prices are vastly different now to what they were 6+ years ago before I got my r35 !


Markets changed so much. What’s a 33 these days? 20k?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *Markets changed so much. What’s a 33 these days? 20k?*


Good ones are more like £25k to £30k and rising....


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Markets changed so much. What’s a 33 these days? 20k?



Well my last r33 was £15k, -c- old car, highly modified 700 hp car. 
Admitadly that had 1-3 os giken gears whereas what I'm looking at now has 0s88 and another 300 hp 
Just difficult to work out value, valueing it from my experience all those years ago is now miles low lol


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

scoooby slayer said:


> *
> Well my last r33 was £15k, -c- old car, highly modified 700 hp car.
> *


As close as I could find quickly...









NISSAN R33 GTR 3.2 ENGINE BIG SPEC 830BHP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NISSAN R33 GTR 3.2 ENGINE BIG SPEC 830BHP at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk







scoooby slayer said:


> *
> Admitadly that had 1-3 os giken gears whereas what I'm looking at now has 0s88 and another 300 hp
> Just difficult to work out value, valueing it from my experience all those years ago is now miles low lol
> *


Difficult to say as so few big BHP ones are For Sale currently but probably well into R35 prices as time goes on I'd imagine....

JM2PW!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I’m not convinced they sell though l. Nothing sold for over 21k on eBay in past 3 months. Still think the market is over inflated.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

K66 SKY said:


> As close as I could find quickly...
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.ebay.co.uk/...023258?hash=item3fd38ab7da:g:KB8AAOSw2bRdkiCN[/URL]
> 
> ...



That is bonkers money imo for a stock gearbox I assume, one I'm pondering on is over £50k but has os88 in it


Mookistar said:


> I’m not convinced they sell though l. Nothing sold for over 21k on eBay in past 3 months. Still think the market is over inflated.



That's what I'm worried about, really want this car but don't want to pay over the odds and loose a bomb if I ever sell it


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

This is what I'm pondering on 






Harlow Jap Autos | UK Stock | 1030PS SPEC Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R


Harlow High Performance Japenese Imports.




www.harlow-jap-autos.co.uk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> This is what I'm pondering on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a fully built jap import though. Different to most modified UK stuff So commands a premium. How longs HJA had it would be the question I suppose.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Thats a fully built jap import though. Different to most modified UK stuff So commands a premium. How longs HJA had it would be the question I suppose.


Had it a good while but no many people daft enough to want it I suppose  lol


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

scoooby slayer said:


> *This is what I'm pondering on*


Why on Earth would anybody pop rivet the Cars Sills like that??? Holes in Steel Sills and Aluminium rivets, What an excellent combination for longevity....


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Autoselect do the riveting. Most likely stainless rivets. I’d rather have some seam welding and high density PU foam filling in sills and pillars.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

The Borg was @ Zealou5 for strut tops and some other work around the same time as myself.

Not seen it since though.


Photo's of the work are on there web site.



https://www.zealou5.com/blog/2017/3/6/rips-build-borg-strut-top-restoration


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I.am.Sully said:


> The Borg was @ Zealou5 for strut tops and some other work around the same time as myself.
> 
> Not seen it since though.
> 
> ...


That’s what I remembered. Crazy that they needed doing Given the level of resto.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> That’s what I remembered. Crazy that they needed doing Given the level of resto.



Did it have a full paint job when it was built ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> Did it have a full paint job when it was built ?


You know I can’t recall. Must have for a nut and bolt resto.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Jesus. That build was 13 years ago. That’s crazy.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Spidey sense is tingling a little with the 33, the HKS Step 2 isn't rated for that power at all?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> Spidey sense is tingling a little with the 33, the HKS Step 2 isn't rated for that power at all?



Hks rate it at 800 ps 9000 rpm but I wouldn't be overly concerned with being over that power, it's currently running 954 hp at 1.8 bar


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Jesus. That build was 13 years ago. That’s crazy.


The Borg wasn't that long ago was it ? Before my time on here if it was


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> The Borg wasn't that long ago was it ? Before my time on here if it was


My bad. 10 years https://www.gtr.co.uk/threads/rips-rebuilds-the-borg.113131/


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

When did the Borg sell? Totally missed it. I remember the owner telling me he spent £80k....


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

K66 SKY said:


> Good ones are more like £25k to £30k and rising....


Been a few R33's and a couple R32GTR's selling for a LOT less on Facebook groups. If anyone's looking for one, that's a pretty good place to look during these times.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I see The Borg is back up for sale...£60K doesn't seem too shabby given what was spent on it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

any links?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

HJA.BORG | HJA Group







www.harlow-jap-autos.co.uk





Tempting but you need a roll cage for that kind of power on any strip nowadays.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Those flexi brake lines bothered me at the time this was built and still bother me now.

Not that I have £60k spare anyway...


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Can't believe it went rusty again after all the work Rob had done...well, actually i can. Bloody Nissans!


----------

